# ICF inspections



## BSSTG (Jan 4, 2016)

Greetings,

I guess I'm coming out of the stone age. I have a house coming in of ICF construction. I've never seen one before. It's small and all engineered. Any odd things to watch for on inspections or plan review?

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.icfhomes.com/DYKpages/dykTRUTH.htm

Put the forms up before pouring the concrete?


----------



## steveray (Jan 4, 2016)

Connections....Ones i've seen typically the floors get hung of of ledgers and roof connections get funny too...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.icfmag.com/how-to/ht_inst...or_joists.html

Lots of connectors on the market for floor joist and ICF. there are 3 different system out there and 2 are junk. They should be using a flat wall system not a waffle grid wall if they want a good system


----------

